
Hey Cortana, Open Alexa: Microsoft and Amazon’s First-Of-its-kind Collaboration - robin_reala
https://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2017/08/30/hey-cortana-open-alexa-microsoft-amazons-first-kind-collaboration/
======
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
“Hey Cortana, open Alexa” is bad UX. The “open” voice command feels like we
are stuck in some former computer era. If there are multiple assistants on a
device, each one should be triggered by their own keyword. I should be able to
say “Alexa, …” and “Cortana, …”.

~~~
WorldMaker
Maybe they could try for the old shared phone-line fun of "Alexa, can I speak
to Cortana right now?" or "Hey Cortana, is Alexa there?"

------
ToFab123
This sounds really messy. If i issue a voice command, I want my device to work
out what provider (alexa, cortana, you name it) to handle that request. I dont
care which one. I just want it turn down the volume if that was my request.

------
FLGMwt
This seems a bit unnecessary to me, but I'd love to proved wrong. Voice as a
medium has a nasty discoverability problem and most of the main voice
assistant functions are covered first class by all the major assistants
(weather, music controls, timers, etc).

I hardly know all the features of Alexa and all the features of Cortana, and I
have less an idea of what areas one excels in over the other.

Can anyone name one?

~~~
WorldMaker
Alexa (which should be no surprise being from Amazon) is quite strong in the
world of ordering products by voice, making shopping lists.

Cortana, at least in my case, has a better view/integration of personal
assistant things like what my appointments are, what's on my TODO list, people
to call/email, things like that.

------
SubiculumCode
After my son mentioned it yesterday,Ithought this article was going to be
about assistant infinite loops (e.g. a Google-Alexa infinite loop.
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LEz9AU9c2qQ](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LEz9AU9c2qQ)
)

------
inlined
This is complete tin foil hat thinking, but this seems like a high stakes
game.

It's one thing to do competitive landscape research. It's another for your
"host bot" to be able to record and analyze all of the guest bots in
aggregation. This feels like asking for hiybbprqag all over again.

